# Great week!



## WaltL1 (Mar 21, 2014)

That piece of dung Phelps died and turkey season starts tomorrow.
My cup runneth over.
Good Luck to the turkey hunters tomorrow!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yea, they mentioned that dude dieing in the PF too.  I doubt many folks will mourn his passing.  Pure evil.

Good luck tomorrow!  I'm sure many Ga birds will die.  For me, I will be taking a couple kids fishing in an effort to fill a cooler with crappie.  The forecast is good, should be a great day.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 21, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> That piece of dung Phelps died and turkey season starts tomorrow.
> My cup runneth over.
> Good Luck to the turkey hunters tomorrow!


Who is this Phelps?


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck to ya Walt, post a pick if ya kill one and I'll do the same. 

We can use this thread as the "post your turkey kill pics for the AAA crowd. LOL


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 21, 2014)

1gr8bldr said:


> Who is this Phelps?



Walt hates swimmers.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 21, 2014)

String...swimmers....LOLOLOLOL
Walt and other Turkey hunters, best of luck. I have to wait until May 3rd for our season to open.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 21, 2014)

bullethead said:


> String...swimmers....LOLOLOLOL
> Walt and other Turkey hunters, best of luck. I have to wait until May 3rd for our season to open.



That's cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 21, 2014)

1gr8bldr said:


> Who is this Phelps?


Fred Phelps the founder of the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 21, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Good luck to ya Walt, post a pick if ya kill one and I'll do the same.
> 
> We can use this thread as the "post your turkey kill pics for the AAA crowd. LOL


Hope you get one!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good idea to use this as the AAA turkey kill thread.  I hope you guys post something up here soon!


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 23, 2014)

No picture for me.
Had 1 little love sick jake come in about 9 am. Told him next year he was going to be a pot pie.
Beautiful day in the woods.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, Walt, stringmusic, and myself are giving our best shot at getting a bird to post here this morning, but not happening so far.  But, having a AAA hunt together is good times.....maybe a bird will cooperate soon.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 5, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Well, Walt, stringmusic, and myself are giving our best shot at getting a bird to post here this morning, but not happening so far.  But, having a AAA hunt together is good times.....maybe a bird will cooperate soon.




How fun!  You guys tear em up!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 5, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> How fun!  You guys tear em up!



No luck today, but we had a good time anyway.

Somebody needs to post a dead turkey in this thread.....


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 5, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> No luck today, but we had a good time anyway.
> 
> Somebody needs to post a dead turkey in this thread.....


I think maybe you guys were being punished for hunting with a heathen 
Anyway I had a great time, it was a beautiful day and it was very nice getting together away from here.
You and String are both top notch guys and thank you for not sacrificing me and leaving me buried in the woods.
I absolutely hope we can do it again.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 5, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> I think maybe you guys were being punished for hunting with a heathen
> Anyway I had a great time, it was a beautiful day and it was very nice getting together away from here.
> You and String are both top notch guys and thank you for not sacrificing me and leaving me buried in the woods.
> I absolutely hope we can do it again.



Thanks Walt, and the same can be said about you.  I did enjoy the conversation even though the turkeys were a no-show.  Good company is good company, and many on my "team" consider me a heathen too.  I hope we can get another trip on the calendar soon.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 5, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks Walt, and the same can be said about you.  I did enjoy the conversation even though the turkeys were a no-show.  Good company is good company, and many on my "team" consider me a heathen too.  I hope we can get another trip on the calendar soon.


Now back to our regularly scheduled program -
There is no God, yes there is, no there isn't


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 5, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled program -
> There is no God, yes there is, no there isn't



Alright.  But, I do enjoy the rare friendly threads from time to time......


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 6, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Now back to our regularly scheduled program -
> There is no God, yes there is, no there isn't



Lol!

It was great me meeting you Walt, really enjoyed it and hope we can do it again.

JB, as always, I had a blast man, and appreciate the invite.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 6, 2014)

I wish a flock of turkey hunters would poach every turkey off the land I deer hunt on.  Them jokers are worse than the hogs.  You can't keep enough corn out.  I've literally poured out fifty pound before climbing in the stand in the evening and have thirty or so be on it in an hour.  It would be gone by lunch the next day.   I don't hunt them and the guy that let's me hunt on the property doesn't want anyone but me on it so the turkey just keep multiplying and getting fatter.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 7, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I wish a flock of turkey hunters would poach every turkey off the land I deer hunt on.  Them jokers are worse than the hogs.  You can't keep enough corn out.  I've literally poured out fifty pound before climbing in the stand in the evening and have thirty or so be on it in an hour.  It would be gone by lunch the next day.   I don't hunt them and the guy that let's me hunt on the property doesn't want anyone but me on it so the turkey just keep multiplying and getting fatter.



Before I got to this sentence, I was in my truck heading your way.......


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 7, 2014)

If there was any way possible I would open it up to anyone that wanted to turkey hunt on it.  I've always been told don't go turkey hunting because it's addictive, so I never have.  I don't need another addiction.  I'm one addiction short of being moved into my barn by my wife.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I've always been told don't go turkey hunting because it's addictive, so I never have.  I don't need another addiction.



Spring fishing will prevent me from developing a turkey habit.  I've been on two "real" turkey hunts in my life, and they were both cool for different reasons, one was last Saturday (discussed above), the other was last year when String and I had a gobbler sound off just over a ridge.....got the blood pumping for sure.

But, it's also "bass season," and I was listening to turkeys gobble Sunday morning while I was catching these whites......


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 8, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Spring fishing will prevent me from developing a turkey habit.  I've been on two "real" turkey hunts in my life, and they were both cool for different reasons, one was last Saturday (discussed above), the other was last year when String and I had a gobbler sound off just over a ridge.....got the blood pumping for sure.
> 
> But, it's also "bass season," and I was listening to turkeys gobble Sunday morning while I was catching these whites......



Man that picture triggered my primary addiction and made me sit up.  Thought those were stripers to start with.  Fishing in the Oconee River is just around the corner and I can't wait.  The Mullet and Stripers should start running any day now.  Can't wait.  Mental note to have boat serviced this week.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 8, 2014)

Just had my boat serviced. I am ready for fishin. I grew up fishing the Oconee around Dublin.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 8, 2014)

660griz said:


> Just had my boat serviced. I am ready for fishin. I grew up fishing the Oconee around Dublin.



Nice.  I have a small lease a little north of there which is bordered by the Oconee.  I've been meaning to go fish it, but I am usually too busy chasin' pigs or deer when I'm down there.  May have to give it a shot.

Question, are there whites, stripes, hybrids in that river below Sinclair?


----------



## 660griz (Apr 8, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Nice.  I have a small lease a little north of there which is bordered by the Oconee.  I've been meaning to go fish it, but I am usually too busy chasin' pigs or deer when I'm down there.  May have to give it a shot.
> 
> Question, are there whites, stripes, hybrids in that river below Sinclair?



Largemouth bass, spotted, blacks, bream, catfish, crappie.
We mostly fished for catfish and bream. Mmmmmm 
Fresh fish cooked right on the bank. Good times.

Hopefully the water level will come down soon for the fishing down there.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 9, 2014)

660griz said:


> Largemouth bass, spotted, blacks, bream, catfish, crappie.
> We mostly fished for catfish and bream. Mmmmmm
> Fresh fish cooked right on the bank. Good times.
> 
> Hopefully the water level will come down soon for the fishing down there.



I'm telling you.  We generally fish and camp every weekend from mid April to sept., but last year the river stayed so high we only went 3 times.  Should be some great fishing this year if it gets down to its usual levels.  The state record Striper for years was caugh just below dublin by Mr Kelly Ward in 67.  It was 63 lbs.  Mr Kelly is still alive but he's got to be in his 90s, and lives just a few miles from me.  I was lucky enough to be able to talk to him about his bass a couple of years ago.  

He caught him on a live eel.  He told me he would have never landed him but on one run the fish ran up onto some shallow rocky shoals and he was able to get to him.  I've been fishing in that same spot for the last two years and while I have only landed some small ones.  Ive lost some big ones but they cold have been flatheads.  I don't know cause they never turned.  Just think it would be neat to catch a nice one in the same spot his came from.

On a side note I did run across an old timer at the ramp who had to be in his 70s.  He told me he used to catch eels for Mr. Ward when he was a boy.  He would sell them to Mr. Ward for a nickel apiece.   He said he had seen him come out of the river with over 80 pounds of fish and only have 2. 

I like listening to them old timers.  We can learn a lot from them.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 18, 2014)

HAs nobody shot a turkey yet?  

I caught a decent hybrid on an ultra-light rod last week.....didn't post it 'cause I already have fish pics in here.  Somebody bump this thing with a something cool.......


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> HAs nobody shot a turkey yet?
> 
> I caught a decent hybrid on an ultra-light rod last week.....didn't post it 'cause I already have fish pics in here.  Somebody bump this thing with a something cool.......


Not me. Ive let 2 more jakes walk. I haven't had a mature bird within 100 yards yet. If these jakes are smart they will stop testing my patience.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 18, 2014)

May 3rd opener here............if the boys or wife gets one I will be sure to post.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 18, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Not me. Ive let 2 more jakes walk. I haven't had a mature bird within 100 yards yet. If these jakes are smart they will stop testing my patience.



Shoot 'em.  

Full disclosure, I have no vested interest in the turkey living to mature status, so, to me, it is a cool thing whether it is a jake or a long-bearded tom.  However, I am quite aware that position is heresy amongst turkey hunters......so, I guess it's a good thing I leave 'em alone.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 18, 2014)

bullethead said:


> May 3rd opener here............if the boys or wife gets one I will be sure to post.



Cool.  I know you are big into turkey huntin.  Good luck!  I'm looking forward to some pics.

I'm gonna try and get into a mess of crappie tomorrow.....I may have to put another cooler pic up in here to keep the ball rolling.

String, Walt, and whoever else is turkey huntin' in the morning, good luck!


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 19, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Shoot 'em.
> 
> Full disclosure, I have no vested interest in the turkey living to mature status, so, to me, it is a cool thing whether it is a jake or a long-bearded tom.  However, I am quite aware that position is heresy amongst turkey hunters......so, I guess it's a good thing I leave 'em alone.



Just do it and don't tell them.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 19, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Shoot 'em.
> 
> Full disclosure, I have no vested interest in the turkey living to mature status, so, to me, it is a cool thing whether it is a jake or a long-bearded tom.  However, I am quite aware that position is heresy amongst turkey hunters......so, I guess it's a good thing I leave 'em alone.


Actually I have no problem at all with somebody else shooting a jake. A jake is a legal turkey and you are turkey hunting. If that person is happy with a jake, Im happy for them. I have pulled the trigger on a jake one time. 3 of them came in to my calling. Just as I pulled the trigger on the one, another one stepped right in front of it and I accidently killed them both with the one shot. The next year, every time I went and didn't see anything I kept thinking..... if I just hadn't of shot those jakes there would be 2 longbeards that I might see.
Its something I try to hold myself to, not anybody else.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2014)

Took my son and nephew crappie fishin' Saturday, slow for #'s, but my nephew (in pic) landed this 18.5 in crappie.....biggest I have ever seen.  This fish would'a been a lot heavier, but she was already spawned out.

I'm gonna keep posting fish till somebody in the AAA kills a turkey


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 21, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Took my son and nephew crappie fishin' Saturday, slow for #'s, but my nephew (in pic) landed this 18.5 in crappie.....biggest I have ever seen.  This fish would'a been a lot heavier, but she was already spawned out.
> 
> I'm gonna keep posting fish till somebody in the AAA kills a turkey


WOW! That's a monster crappie. Congrats to that young man.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> WOW! That's a monster crappie. Congrats to that young man.



Thanks Walt, it was by far the biggest I had ever seen, looked almost cartoonish in the water, and, it's still swimming out there.....the place where he caught it is great fishing, but the guy who gives me access has one rule.....the monsters go back.  He wants all the little fish kept, but any crappie over 1.5#'s gets released, and any bass over 4 as well.  When my son was about 10, he caught an 8# largemouth that went back in as well.

For these reasons, my brother (nephew's Dad) and I are now researching where to get the best crappie replica made.......


----------



## bullethead (Apr 21, 2014)

OUTSTANDING crappie...congrats nephew!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2014)

bullethead said:


> OUTSTANDING crappie...congrats nephew!


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't hunt turkeys but we found a few of these guys.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 21, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I don't hunt turkeys but we found a few of these guys.


Very cool! Looks like a proud little fisherwoman.

I hope these kids don't take up turkey hunting. They already catch more and bigger fish than I do.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> I don't hunt turkeys but we found a few of these guys.



Nice stringer, some healthy crappie on there!!!  Very cool pic. I always enjoy taking my daughter fishing, she is just now getting to a good age for it.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 21, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Very cool! Looks like a proud little fisherwoman.
> 
> I hope these kids don't take up turkey hunting. They already catch more and bigger fish than I do.



Lol, me too.

Turkey huntin has been terrible for me all season, I'm going on a month now of not even hearing a gobble on three different properties.... It's getting ridiculous. I think I've hunted 12 or so times this year and 6-7 of those days have been extremely cloudy or raining.

Alright, enough whining from me, hopefully I'll just post a pic in hear after next weekend.


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2014)

bullethead said:


> May 3rd opener here............



Good luck today!


----------



## WaltL1 (May 3, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Good luck today!


Yeah Bullet as you can see we are failing miserably at supplying a pic. Save us!
I came oh so close this week but a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a hen dragged him away at the last minute.
Im leaving in a minute to fish Lake Juliette so the turkeys are safe from me today.
Good Luck!


----------



## bullethead (May 3, 2014)

I appreciate the well wishes men but unfortunately no luck for us today. I sat with my wife and all we had come by us was a hen. Our two boys had some good back and forth conversation with a longbeard but the gobbler didn't want to cross the stream. 

I am leaving for Wisconsin in about 4 hours so hopefully I will have some pics to share from our hunt there.


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I appreciate the well wishes men but unfortunately no luck for us today. I sat with my wife and all we had come by us was a hen. Our two boys had some good back and forth conversation with a longbeard but the gobbler didn't want to cross the stream.
> 
> I am leaving for Wisconsin in about 4 hours so hopefully I will have some pics to share from our hunt there.



Sorry to hear the hunt didn't work out.  Good luck in Wis.


----------



## JB0704 (May 3, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Im leaving in a minute to fish Lake Juliette so the turkeys are safe from me today.
> Good Luck!



Any luck?


----------



## WaltL1 (May 4, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Any luck?


Yeah, bad luck. We fished the lower end most of the day and the water was like chocolate milk. Later in the afternoon packed up and went to the upper end which wasn't as stained, lost a decent bass then had to leave.
I think I need to go fishing with your nephew


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> I think I need to go fishing with your nephew



Whether nephew tags along or not, we can definitely get a fishing trip together.  I've been hammering the white bass the past month, but that run is just about over.  I went over to Wedowee last Saturday and caught some spots.  But, I only get to fish big water when somebody with a boat lets me tag along.  Other than that, I'm a bank fisherman.

One thing on my "to catch" list this summer is trout.  I haven't caught one in about 16 years.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 4, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Whether nephew tags along or not, we can definitely get a fishing trip together.  I've been hammering the white bass the past month, but that run is just about over.  I went over to Wedowee last Saturday and caught some spots.  But, I only get to fish big water when somebody with a boat lets me tag along.  Other than that, I'm a bank fisherman.
> 
> One thing on my "to catch" list this summer is trout.  I haven't caught one in about 16 years.


You reeeeeaaaaally need to get a kayak. You'll wonder why you didn't get one years ago.
Lets plan something. I don't care where we go or what we fish for or if we sit on the bank. If we go to a lake I could also bring my kayak if you wanted to try it.
Or trout fishing like you mentioned. Its nice wading the cool water when its blazing hot in the summer.


----------



## JB0704 (May 4, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> You reeeeeaaaaally need to get a kayak. You'll wonder why you didn't get one years ago.
> Lets plan something. I don't care where we go or what we fish for or if we sit on the bank. If we go to a lake I could also bring my kayak if you wanted to try it.
> Or trout fishing like you mentioned. Its nice wading the cool water when its blazing hot in the summer.



Sounds great


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2014)

These weren't as big as my nephew's, or the ones posted by Ambush, but we had a blast yesterday afternoon catchin' 'em.


----------



## ambush80 (May 5, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> These weren't as big as my nephew's, or the ones posted by Ambush, but we had a blast yesterday afternoon catchin' 'em.



were they spawned out?


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> were they spawned out?



The crappie were.  The bream were not.  I think the bream are really just getting started.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## WaltL1 (May 5, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> These weren't as big as my nephew's, or the ones posted by Ambush, but we had a blast yesterday afternoon catchin' 'em.


That's a stringer full!
And I think you keep posting pictures of youngins with all these fish on purpose! Trying to make a point?


----------



## JB0704 (May 5, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> That's a stringer full!
> And I think you keep posting pictures of youngins with all these fish on purpose! Trying to make a point?





But, nah.  Im just enjoying the thread.  It's been a great season so far.  I've picked up some great tips and had a lot of fun.  I don't post in the fishin forum much, I spend more time and have more fun down here arguing with you fellas


----------



## bullethead (May 6, 2014)

I wanted to pop in quick while I had a chance..I killed a nice gobbler yesterday out here in WI and have two more tags left starting tomm. Pics and updates to follow in the next few days.


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I wanted to pop in quick while I had a chance..I killed a nice gobbler yesterday out here in WI and have two more tags left starting tomm. Pics and updates to follow in the next few days.





Congrats, and glad somebody on here finally put one on the ground.  Lookin' forward to pics!


----------



## stringmusic (May 6, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I wanted to pop in quick while I had a chance..I killed a nice gobbler yesterday out here in WI and have two more tags left starting tomm. Pics and updates to follow in the next few days.



Awesome! Gongrats man.


----------



## 660griz (May 6, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I wanted to pop in quick while I had a chance..I killed a nice gobbler yesterday out here in WI and have two more tags left starting tomm. Pics and updates to follow in the next few days.



Glad somebody got one. My good news, only 6 more work days till I go to the Okefenokee Swamp fishing.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 6, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I wanted to pop in quick while I had a chance..I killed a nice gobbler yesterday out here in WI and have two more tags left starting tomm. Pics and updates to follow in the next few days.


WooHoo
We've been holding off so you could be the first!
Congrats!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 6, 2014)

Man, you AAA guys suck at Turkey Huntin!!!

Bandersnatch and I drove up to Dooly this past weekend for my first turkey trip this year (better late than never). First morning, say a quick prayer, set up on field, two studs fly in, boom, its all over in 30 minutes!!!

Thank God for front row seat, take pics, head to town for breakfast. It doesn't get much better than that!

10.5 inch beard.

Pic yall been waitin over a month for.

All kidding aside, I was blessed to get him that easy. Don't usually work like that!!!


----------



## WaltL1 (May 6, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Man, you AAA guys suck at Turkey Huntin!!!
> 
> Bandersnatch and I drove up to Dooly this past weekend for my first turkey trip this year (better late than never). First morning, say a quick prayer, set up on field, two studs fly in, boom, its all over in 30 minutes!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats very nice bird.
Now go away and don't come back


----------



## JB0704 (May 6, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Pic yall been waitin over a month for.
> 
> All kidding aside, I was blessed to get him that easy. Don't usually work like that!!!



Nice Bird!  I do wish Bandy posted in here more often these days.

Until Bullet killed that turkey in Wis., I was starting to think this thread was doomed 'cause we were all gettin' along for once 

Thanks for posting it up!  I readily admit I suck at turkey huntin', my heart isn't in it......when the dogwoods are blooming all I want to do is fish!  I do have thie weird thing where I want somebody to kill turkeys on my property, I guess it's 'cause I apy for the leases year 'round but only hunt them for deer 3.5 month, and then a few months chasin' pigs.  

Bullethead, lookin' forward to your pics now


----------



## bullethead (May 7, 2014)

Thanks guys and congrats to Bandy and Madsnooker.
I was fortunate enough to fill a 2nd tag this morning and still have one tag to go. I will post pics as soon as I get back to Pa.


----------



## bullethead (May 7, 2014)

If anyone wants to pm me their cell # I will send pics to that.


----------



## JB0704 (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys, Bullet doesn't have much internet service where he is, but he said I could post these up for him, hopefully he can share some details when he gets some internet service.

Here's his turkey from Monday:


----------



## JB0704 (May 7, 2014)

Here's his turkey from this morning:


----------



## 660griz (May 7, 2014)

Thanks JB. Nice birds. Nice shotgun too, bullet.


----------



## stringmusic (May 7, 2014)

Dang Bullet, you gettin' it done brother!

That is a sweet looking lodge you're at.


----------



## bullethead (May 7, 2014)

I appreciate the kind words guys. That is my buddies cabin. I am very fortunate to have such good friends. Here included.
Thank you for helping me out JB.


----------



## bullethead (May 7, 2014)

I have a lot of turkey guns in every gauge too but that little 20 gets the nod every time. Light to carry and just a pop kills em as dead as the big bores.


----------



## JB0704 (May 7, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I appreciate the kind words guys. That is my buddies cabin. I am very fortunate to have such good friends. Here included.
> Thank you for helping me out JB.





I thought you were at some kind-of paid hunt.....that's your buddies place......nice!


----------



## WaltL1 (May 7, 2014)

Great job Bullet! Does your buddy need any more friends?


----------



## JB0704 (May 7, 2014)

Here's another selfie of Bullet's turkey he got this morning, and one with his buddy who apparently also had a great day!.....sorry for the delayed post, I was out fishing when it came through.

One thing I've noticed about these pics is the woods.....Wis must be a month behind Ga weather-wise.  

Again, nice brds Bullet, looks like it was a great hunt!


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2014)

Hey Bullet, what choke/shell combo you shootin' in that 20g?


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> One thing I've noticed about these pics is the woods.....Wis must be a month behind Ga weather-wise.


Yep, I would love to still be having the weather they're having up there, it's already miserable to me in Ga. LOL


----------



## bullethead (May 9, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Hey Bullet, what choke/shell combo you shootin' in that 20g?



I have an Indian Creek .570 choke and the shells are 3" Handloads of 1-7/16oz of Tungsten #9 shot. Deadly to 50yds but try to keep em close. 29 and 22 steps for these two birds.
Stuart from Indian Creek traded me some chokes for ammo a few years back. Worked out on both ends, his Son killed a few big Toms with the ammo.

I'll talk to you guys more Sunday eve or Monday.
Take care.


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

I have been going to WI to spring gobbler hunt for 7-8 years now. Three of my buddies lease a farm out there. Two of them live here in Pa and one lives out in WI. My buddy Charlie that lives out in WI owns 3 other properties. They use them all for deer and turkey hunting.
This trip was by far the best as far as hitting it right when the birds were just starting to get into the breeding season. I have never heard so many gobbles. I have never seen so many mature birds on multiple properties, let alone strutting in one field...I witnessed 9 mature gobblers out in various parts of the same field one afternoon then the next hunting morning my buddy had 12 of them there! We have had some good hunts out there but this one happened to fall when the height of the action was happening.


----------



## JB0704 (May 12, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I have been going to WI to spring gobbler hunt for 7-8 years now. Three of my buddies lease a farm out there. Two of them live here in Pa and one lives out in WI. My buddy Charlie that lives out in WI owns 3 other properties. They use them all for deer and turkey hunting.
> This trip was by far the best as far as hitting it right when the birds were just starting to get into the breeding season. I have never heard so many gobbles. I have never seen so many mature birds on multiple properties, let alone strutting in one field...I witnessed 9 mature gobblers out in various parts of the same field one afternoon then the next hunting morning my buddy had 12 of them there! We have had some good hunts out there but this one happened to fall when the height of the action was happening.



Awesome!  Sounds like you had a blast.

One question.....do you ever deer hunt out there?  Not sure, but I don't recall you posting much about deer hunting.


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

The Wisconsin turkeyhunting runs 6 weeks but it is broken down into 6 individual weeks/seasons...A-F. The seasons start and end on a Wednesday. My buddy and I each had 1 tag for season C and 2 tags for season D.
We hunted here in Pa for the opener on May3. No luck but my two Sons did have a longbeard gobbling at them but he would not cross a creek. We hunted until about 11am and called it quits. For the first half of Pa's season turkey hunting is over at noon, then the second half is all day. My buddy Todd and I loaded his truck and trailer(he tows an electric Polaris Ranger out) with our gear and headed out to WI around 3:30 Sat afternoon. In years past we would make the 15hr drive in one shot but realized One over-nighter out and one over-nighter back really kept us fresh. We arrived in WI Sunday and met our friend Charlie(owns the cabin and land where I shot my birds) at Buffalo Wild Wings to do our traditional wings supper before hunting. We got a good nights sleep and headed out Monday morning to start the two days left in season C.
Here is some quick insight about my buddies..
Charlie is an accomplished bow hunter and rifle hunter and has taken black bear, grizzly bear, elk, caribou, dahl sheep, mule deer, hogs and many huge whitetail. He has shot turkeys before but in the 8 years I have been going he has never once carried a weapon... he takes the week off of work and gets up at 330 every morning just to go out with us!. I am not sure if he enjoys our company, is certifiably looney...or a combination of both, but I can say he is one of those friends that is genuinely a fantastic guy. Todd also an accomplished hunter(both have world class trophy animals to their credit) is one of the few people that I can call my best friend. I cannot fill five fingers with the people that fit on that list. I have known him practically all my life and am fortunate to be his friend. He and Charlie met in medical school and have been close since. THE reason Charlie lives and has his practice in WI is centered around Big Whitetails. Due to the passion for hunting Todd and Charlie either own or lease land there just for that purpose. I am fortunate enough to be included by them to tag along and experience some incredible hunting.

Back to day 1..
I headed out to my spot(which is only 250yds from the Cabin) that is located on the top ridge of the property. It allows me to hear darn near all the gobbling action all around the property which is a good starting point to make a move on a hot gobbler or stay put because the birds use the ridge as a point to get from the south side north or north side south. Charlie and Todd went down to the bottom of the property to hunt a large field where there was tons of turkey sign.  A half hour before sun up the gobbling started. South, north side, east and west... I was sure I heard 10 different gobblers and not sure how many others were mixed in there...most sounded like they were down around the field Chaz and Todd were in, turns out they surrounded by gobbles too.
I called sparingly as the gobbles lasted for over an hour and could tell the birds were down and moving. 525 was legal shooting time and I sat until about 715 listening to all the action. I thought a few times that the guys down below must have been overrun and abandoned their positions...but no shots! At 715 I caught movement out of the corner of my left eye and a Tom was coming in from the south side...full strut but silent. I watched him from 100yds out and he was fixed on the decoy I had out. Ay 50yds he hopped up on a downed tree and went into full strut on the trunk...totally cool. I gave a few very soft purrs and yelps and he came right in. I had the deke out at 25 steps and when he was about 4 steps from it I putted to get him to come out of strut and stick his head up. He never flopped. 
I got a few texts from the boys down bottom and replied to them with a pic of the downed gobbler. After some congrats I wished them luck and then I put my tag on the bird and took some pics...sending some by text back home. 
Around 11 am chaz and todd came back to cabin for lunch. They were surrounded by gobblers but only 5 Jakes committed to come into range. They laid eyes on 10 mature gobblers, 5 jakes, 4 hens and had another few gobbling around them that they didn't see.

Page 2 to follow.......


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

After lunch I went down bottom with Todd (Charlie had a baseball game of his Son's to attend). We figured with all the gobblers in that area there was no better spot to go. We no sooner got set up and 750+yds down this field a longbeard steps out from the right side and walks strutting and gobbling to the right. Todd said that route was a corridor where most of the birds traveled all morning. 5 minutes later a hen appears down there and is dusting herself...then more gobbles and 5 full fanned birds pop out but I can see only one long beard. They are down there trying to impress the hen and for an hour they all move + or - 150 towards us then back,,towards..then back. We had 2 hen dekes out with a Jake deke near a breeding hen hen deke...with the rolling hills I don't think the birds could see them though.. We called sparingly and they would gobble at us but didn't want to leave the hen. An hour and a half into it we decided to get more aggressive calling. That did the trick. The 5 came in another long ways to about 250yds gobbling, strutting (one way more dominant than the rest...but no beard...FULL fan but no beard). Then 2 more long beards enter the field down in that corridor with another hen..!! They move off with her. The original hen catches up with the 5 making their way towards us and we think she is gonna lead em away but the aggressive calls must have gotten her curious and she is coming up the left side of field edge with the 5 big boys in tow. At 125yds they all get a good look at the decoy spread and the 5 toms left the hen to come over and see who the new girls were. The whole time that one bird is way more aggressive than the rest with strutting and gobbling. We noticed they all had thick short bears except the one with the long beard. We figured that ice from the long winter built up and froze on the beards breaking them off. We have seen it before and on trail cam pics where ice balls were attached to the beards. At 75yds my buddy notices the aggressive strutter has some serious spurs and decides that if they come in that is the bird he wants. Now that they have seen the dekes they are all coming in jockeying for position. I gave some soft yelps at 50yds and they all gobbled and at 40yds he dropped the strutter. The other kind of stood around wondering what happened then wandered off. We didn't want to move and spook them. Turns out the beard was froze off at 3" but the spurs were and inch and a quarter long. One of his best Eastern gobblers.

We celebrated that evening by going to a fine Mexican restaurant (Cinco De Mayo to boot!!) and were able to sleep in Tuesday being that we each filled our season C tags and season D didn't start until Wednesday.  
630am Tues we were awakened by two ropers were gobbling right outside cabin....We put together a shooting hut for the deer season and got some things done to help Charlie out around the property, ate some supper and an hour before dark watched a gobbler roost 75yds from where I sat on Monday...a sign of good things to come...


----------



## JB0704 (May 12, 2014)

Great stories.....thanks for typing it all out Bullet!  Looking forward to the rest......


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

Wednesday we were up early and decided to take the same spots as Monday. Best wishes and we were off..
I got out on the ridge at 450 and set up. Put the decoy out in almost the same spot as Monday, got tucked in and sat quietly. The gobbles started about 5oclock again on and off the property...it sounded like Todd and Chaz were in gobbler central again too.
At 510 the one we saw go to roost gobbled. He roosted about 60yds from me right over the north side of the ridge. I listened to him gobble for ten minutes as he turned in all directions on the limb. At 520 I gave 3 or 4 soft yelps and he immediately gobbled, gobbled again and triple gobbled. I put the slate down and got ready. I never heard him hit the ground but I could hear him walking in the leaves just over the ridge and spitting like all get out. I gave a little purr with the mouth call and he came out the woods into the clearing right at the deke. He was in full strut spitting and drumming. I watched him for another 5-7 minutes to make sure it was legal shooting time!! It was so cool. I could not get him to break strut. I tried to putt a few times to get him to stick his head up....he was bent on courting the lady...back and forth back and forth strutting and spitting...finally at 22 steps he stuck his neck out enough from him body to give me something to shoot at. He crumpled at the shot and like the first bird never even flopped or twitched.
IMMEDIATELY I get a text saying  "You #*^$*@!"  Nothing like friends...right?
It was the earliest luck I have ever had on a gobbler and I got a ten minute show to boot!
I take some pics, send some texts. I did stay out until about 730am just to do all that and relish the moment. I watched a doe come out and literally touch my decoy with her nose...super cool. I had a 2nd gobbler tag for that season and thought no way was I going to try to fill it there in that spot after taking 2 gobblers already. I took more pics at the cabin and at about 930am I heard a shot from down below. I gave a few fist pumps and got a text saying longbeard down!!
At one point they had 12....TWELVE gobblers at various spots in that long field plus some jakes and hens....said it was a turkey mecca.
We took the pics of both birds together up at the cabin, got some lunch and hunted a different farm they leased for the afternoon. We had one gobbler play the game but he would not close the distance. We all hunted together that afternoon running and gunning going after the gobbles before we decided it was time for supper. At supper we reminisced at how fortunate we were and decided that even though we could have hunted until Sat with each of us having a 3rd tag to fill we counted our blessings and figured the Turkey Gods smiled on us enough. Thursday brought us a well rested sleep in, filling breakfast and the start of the trip back East. We drove to the Ohio/Pa border and caught some ZZzzz's in western Pa. We made it home Friday and 1230pm. Todd was able to get home in time to see see his daughter off to her first prom and I made it home in time to hop right back in the vehicle at 3:00pm and head 160miles north to our camper. That's what the wife wanted to do for Mother's Day and who am I to argue.......??


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Awesome!  Sounds like you had a blast.
> 
> One question.....do you ever deer hunt out there?  Not sure, but I don't recall you posting much about deer hunting.



Every November I have gotten the invite to go out for bow season deer hunting and it has never worked out that I went. It is a busy time at my shop with the Holidays and all.

My buddies have taken some absolute giant whitetail out there. 150"s to 180" class buck while seeing 10-20 mature buck a day during the rut. Body weighs of #250lb-#270lb dressed. Those whitetail are enormous and if I don't soon get my white tail out there the invites are gonna stop!!!


----------



## JB0704 (May 12, 2014)

Again, very cool.  Any more pics from the Pa hunt this weekend?

Also, is it still illegal to hunt on Sunday's in PA?


----------



## JB0704 (May 12, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Every November I have gotten the invite to go out for bow season deer hunting and it has never worked out that I went. It is a busy time at my shop with the Holidays and all.
> 
> My buddies have taken some absolute giant whitetail out there. 150"s to 180" class buck while seeing 10-20 mature buck a day during the rut. Body weighs of #250lb-#270lb dressed. Those whitetail are enormous and if I don't soon get my white tail out there the invites are gonna stop!!!



If I were you, I'd hire somebody to watch the shop for that kind-a opprotunity.  But, I know, easier said than done.  

Place sounds absolutely amazing.


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Again, very cool.  Any more pics from the Pa hunt this weekend?
> 
> Also, is it still illegal to hunt on Sunday's in PA?



Wife and kids wanted to camp instead of hunt this weekend....
No sunday hunting in Pa


----------



## JB0704 (May 12, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Wife and kids wanted to camp instead of hunt this weekend....



Very cool.



bullethead said:


> No sunday hunting in Pa



I remember when I was a teenager up there, the dang groundhogs always seemed a little more "bold" on Sunday, but it could have just been my frustration at not being able to kill 'em.


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when I was a teenager up there, the dang groundhogs always seemed a little more "bold" on Sunday, but it could have just been my frustration at not being able to kill 'em.



Yep....
There is a push for Sunday hunting going on right now.....seems like the majority of sportsmen want it......but it is a Legislative decision....
Sportsman for vs Private Land owners against.

But...just as now with any other day of the week....if private land owners do not want Sunday hunting on their property they don't have to allow it...No Problem.
Any that are fine with it, along with state game lands should be open on Sundays.


----------



## JB0704 (May 12, 2014)

bullethead said:


> Yep....
> There is a push for Sunday hunting going on right now.....seems like the majority of sportsmen want it......but it is a Legislative decision....
> Sportsman for vs Private Land owners against.
> 
> ...



I definitely don't get the prohibition on it, and, like you said, private landowners can regulate as they wish already.

Sorry to drag the thread off in that direction, didn't mean to distract from your turkey story........


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

My first gobbler.






Todd's first gobbler. Full fan, big spurs but beard frozen off.




Pics of spurs:




Pic of beard:


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

My 2nd gobbler





Todd's 2nd gobbler





Both 2nd gobblers


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

My beards and spurs





Cabin





View from Cabin overlooking town and Mississippi River'


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

just cool...


----------



## 660griz (May 12, 2014)

bullethead said:


> just cool...



Those would make some cool bottle openers.


----------



## bullethead (May 12, 2014)

660griz said:


> Those would make some cool bottle openers.



That would be neat


----------



## WaltL1 (May 13, 2014)

Great stuff Bullet. Land looks beautiful. That's the stuff turkey hunters dreams are made of!


----------



## bullethead (May 13, 2014)

Thanks Walt. It really is a fantastic place for all types of game. The whitetail deer are impressive.


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2014)

Just got time to read your posts Bullet..... WOW. That sounds like an awesome time! Good eatin', good buddies and good huntin'.... don't get much better'n that.

Glad you had a good time and thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## bullethead (May 13, 2014)

I appreciate the comments and congrats String. Glad I could share with you guys.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (May 14, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I definitely don't get the prohibition on it, and, like you said, private landowners can regulate as they wish already.



I grew up in small towns in Wisconsin and it was similar to that. The farmer down the road wouldn't let us fish his pond on Sunday. It was his right, of course, but odd to me. Very few business' open on Sunday either. It all came down to - on the 7th day he rested. And if he says rest - you gonna rest.


----------



## JB0704 (May 14, 2014)

Terminal Idiot said:


> I grew up in small towns in Wisconsin and it was similar to that. The farmer down the road wouldn't let us fish his pond on Sunday. It was his right, of course, but odd to me. Very few business' open on Sunday either. It all came down to - on the 7th day he rested. And if he says rest - you gonna rest.





My father-in-law here in Ga., where hunting is legal on Sundays, has declared war on the local squirrells.  He keeps a bolt-action .410 by the door in the event he spots one anywhere on his property, it's an all-out extermination effort.  But, he will not shoot them on Sunday.  It's funny, but I think the squirrells know it......you rarely see them anywhere except for Sunday, when there are always a few running around. 

I spent a decent portion of my childhood in Pa.  Of course, I never got to see the deer hunting "boom" they are experiencing up there right now thanks to some really good statewide management practices, but, the entire state shuts down for deer season......but they still can't hunt on Sunday.  It's very interesting.  I personally think the farmers just don't want to be bothered on Sunday.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 14, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> My father-in-law here in Ga., where hunting is legal on Sundays, has declared war on the local squirrells.  He keeps a bolt-action .410 by the door in the event he spots one anywhere on his property, it's an all-out extermination effort.  But, he will not shoot them on Sunday.  It's funny, but I think the squirrells know it......you rarely see them anywhere except for Sunday, when there are always a few running around.
> 
> I spent a decent portion of my childhood in Pa.  Of course, I never got to see the deer hunting "boom" they are experiencing up there right now thanks to some really good statewide management practices, but, the entire state shuts down for deer season......but they still can't hunt on Sunday.  It's very interesting.  I personally think the farmers just don't want to be bothered on Sunday.




That's funny right there! LOL


----------



## JB0704 (May 14, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> That's funny right there! LOL



Yea, but there is some truth to it.  In Pa (at least the parts I am familiar with, Bullethead knows a lot more about it than I do), there are huge groups of folks doing deer drives across the local farms.  The deer "ping-pong" back and forth a lot during this time.  Guys pull up in driveways and ask to hunt the woodlots regularly.

Instead of like Ga., where you have to pay for exclusive priviledges and sign away your first born child in order to have access to any private land, there is still a lot of "knock and ask" going on up there.

So, it doesn't surprise me that the local landowners are against Sunday huntin'.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2014)

No luck in Pa for us this morning. We had been seeing a longbeard with two hens in the past week so my wife and I got in there and set up nice and early. We never heard a gobble all morning but at about 9:30am two hens came into my decoy, were cooing, and yelping to the deke and at one point actually dusted themselves and laid within 5yds of the deke. They both left and came back a total of three times...but NO Gobbler in tow!
I did get some decent pics and will post a few when I get them uploaded.


----------



## JB0704 (May 17, 2014)

Very cool, Bullet.

If the weather cooperates, there should be some AAA trout fishin' pics tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Very cool, Bullet.
> 
> If the weather cooperates, there should be some AAA trout fishin' pics tomorrow afternoon.



Best-O-Luck


----------



## bullethead (May 18, 2014)




----------



## JB0704 (May 18, 2014)

Nice pics, Bullet.  Great view from your blind as well.

Ambush, Walt, and I went trout fishing today, and we each limited out.  Had a great time, even though the weather was awful.  Pics to come soon.


----------



## bullethead (May 18, 2014)

It is great you guys can get together to hunt and fish.
 I use the blind mainly when the wife is with me or if a lot of rain is expected.


----------



## JB0704 (May 18, 2014)

bullethead said:


> I use the blind mainly when the wife is with me or if a lot of rain is expected.



That's cool.  I was thinking the view just didn't look like the PA I remember.......where I used to live, it was a rolling patchwork of ag fields, mostly corn.  Looks like the mountains in you pic.


----------



## JB0704 (May 18, 2014)

*AAA Trout Fishin'*

First, let me explain the photo edits......they were done 'cause some of the fishing group wanted to keep a little anonymity, which is understandable.  I didn't have time to have a lot of fun with the pics, but, I just wanted to explain why I spray painted mine and Ambush' face in a few pics.  The one with all three of us we are looking down on purpose.  I didn't spray paint Walt's face 'cause he's in his avatar.

A little while back I posted that trout were on my "to catch" list this summer.  Ambush sends me a PM saying he knows a place for such an adventure.  So, he, Walt, and myself put today on the calendar.  The weather didn't cooperate, at all, but it turns out we were all determined to meet up and try to catch some trout.   

In a steady downpour (which didn't quit from the time we got there till the time we left), we met up for breakfast.  I had met Walt before, and knew he was gonna be fun to fish with, and this was my first time meeting Ambush.   Great guys, both of 'em.  After several cups of coffee, and a huge breakfast, we gave up hope of the rain quitting, and decided to go for it.

I haven't caught a trout in 16 years, so this trip was a long time in the making.

We get there, and, knowing how impatient I am, there was no way I wasn't going to wade that river.  Walt was kind enough to lend me his waders (in pic), and I threw on my rain jacket, we got geared up headed to the fishing spot.  

Once there, Ambush puts a fish on the stringer within seconds.  That's not how I remember trout fishing.  When I was a kid, I had to hike, and hike, and hike hitting small pools along the way and picking up a few aggressive fish where I could.  These fish today didn't mind the rain, and they were hungry.

Walt figured 'em out quickly, and started fillin' his stringer.....and I was the last to get on the board.  But, what a BLAST!  I started off with live bait, then switched to artificial.  Walt and Ambush stayed on the bank, and, as predicted, I had to get out in that river.  I'm sure it was funny to see me fumble my way around, they were hollerin' directions from the bank as I inched from one rock to the next (I am already sore in my legs).  I was using a lure that was loaned to me by somebody who knows the river well, and he called it right, the trout were hammering it.  We all filled our stringers in about 3 hours.  

It was a laid back afternoon in pouring rain.  Lots of trout were caught, lots got away (slippery little suckers), but a good time had by all.  We capped off the day with a pitcher of beer.......and somehow, avoided the debates we are so used to on here  (I swear I'm gonna start a thread soon that will have us all arguing again....it's been too long).

Ambush, thanks for putting us on some fish, great meetin' ya.  Walt, as before, I enjoyed gettin' together.  I hope we can get another AAA adventure on the calendar soon.

Very good day.


----------



## bullethead (May 19, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That's cool.  I was thinking the view just didn't look like the PA I remember.......where I used to live, it was a rolling patchwork of ag fields, mostly corn.  Looks like the mountains in you pic.



An even mix of mountains and farm fields.


----------



## ambush80 (May 19, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> First, let me explain the photo edits......they were done 'cause some of the fishing group wanted to keep a little anonymity, which is understandable.  I didn't have time to have a lot of fun with the pics, but, I just wanted to explain why I spray painted mine and Ambush' face in a few pics.  The one with all three of us we are looking down on purpose.  I didn't spray paint Walt's face 'cause he's in his avatar.
> 
> A little while back I posted that trout were on my "to catch" list this summer.  Ambush sends me a PM saying he knows a place for such an adventure.  So, he, Walt, and myself put today on the calendar.  The weather didn't cooperate, at all, but it turns out we were all determined to meet up and try to catch some trout.
> 
> ...



I apologize again for it being slow.  We'll get on 'em next time.


----------



## bullethead (May 19, 2014)

What were the trout hitting on that day? Live bait? Lures?


----------



## ambush80 (May 19, 2014)

bullethead said:


> What were the trout hitting on that day? Live bait? Lures?




Corn, worms, spinners, rapalas, cigarette butts........


----------



## ambush80 (May 19, 2014)

JB, I'm still amused thinking about you grinning ear to ear in the pouring rain after you caught that first fish.  

Good times.


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2014)

bullethead said:


> What were the trout hitting on that day? Live bait? Lures?



What Ambush said.....everything.  I switched from live bait to artificial because I am a very impatient person.  Ambush, on the other hand, was perfectly content hanging out and letting the trout come to him.


----------



## JB0704 (May 19, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> JB, I'm still amused thinking about you grinning ear to ear in the pouring rain after you caught that first fish.
> 
> Good times.



That was a very cool thing for me.  I really appreciate you putting it together.

When I was a kid, I used to hike a long ways to catch little bream and creek chubs.  When I was a teenager, I used to hike up and down the mountains chasing trout.  Then, I got into bass fishing, and no longer had the time to go up to the mountains for 8 trout (daily limit).  I get to scratch that "creek fishing" itch every spring with the white bass run (and I am a sure-nuff white bass fanatic), but, I had not caught a trout in a very long time.  Every year I thought about it, but I couldn't find the time, or a place, to get on 'em which was within a reasonable driving distance.  Putting that first fish on the stringer brought back a lot of really good memories for me.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 19, 2014)

Was a very fun day. I think the fishing gods smiled upon us for being out there in the rain.
And thanks to Ambush for sharing his super secret mountain top trout hole.


----------



## ambush80 (May 19, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Was a very fun day. I think the fishing gods smiled upon us for being out there in the rain.
> And thanks to Ambush for sharing his super secret mountain top trout hole.



Shhhhhhh......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump.....it's that time again fellas.  Anybody kill a turkey?  My daughter and I celebrated the turkey opener by catchin' a few crappie....


----------



## bullethead (Mar 21, 2015)

I envy you guys down South. Your season is dang near over by the time mine starts.
Best of luck to you all.
And great pic JB!!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks bh.  We had a great time.  Post pics your turkeys once you are able.  I enjoyed this thread a lot last year.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 21, 2015)

I wish I had gone crappie fishing too.
I heard exactly ZERO gobbles, called in a really obnoxious hen at about 9:30, hung in there until 4:00 then came home and pouted.
It was a beautiful morning and was nice being back out there after them but man what a tough day.
Maybe if I get me a pink hat like your daughters.......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Walt, better luck next trip.

She loves that hat and wants everybody to know that she's all girl…Even when she's fishing.  For now, that's her lucky hat. But you should see her fishin rod which flashes purple and pink lights when she turns the reel


----------



## 660griz (Mar 23, 2015)

I did get in the woods. Planned it since last turkey season. However, didn't get to hunt. Long time friend and hunting club member passed away and his service was on opening day. 
It was still nice to get to camp and sit by the fire and help my wife sight in her new AR-10. It just makes you remember, life is short, play hard.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that Griz, glad y'all were able to enjoy a moment.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 9, 2015)

figured I'd share a pic of the birds my son and I took the other day with my old AAA buddies.    We were actually hunting in two different spots, and he took his with a gun, but wanted picture with his bow.   lol    Got this bird after 4 MISSES WITH MY BOW!   (separate days...not all in the same day  lol)


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 9, 2015)

and, while I was hunting, I got to check my trail cam...   Here's a buck and I had to watch several times walk out of a pine block since I had ALREADY FILLED MY TWO TAGS!       I'll NEVER take another so-so buck with my bow.   

good to know he could be back next year.    Nice, huh?


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 9, 2015)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> figured I'd share a pic of the birds my son and I took the other day with my old AAA buddies.    We were actually hunting in two different spots, and he took his with a gun, but wanted picture with his bow.   lol    Got this bird after 4 MISSES WITH MY BOW!   (separate days...not all in the same day  lol)


Nice! Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 9, 2015)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> and, while I was hunting, I got to check my trail cam...   Here's a buck and I had to watch several times walk out of a pine block since I had ALREADY FILLED MY TWO TAGS!       I'll NEVER take another so-so buck with my bow.
> 
> good to know he could be back next year.    Nice, huh?


Long tines!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 9, 2015)

Hunting with your Son is what it is all about. Congrats to both of you for your success.

What broadheads do you use?
What gun and load did your Son use?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats Bandy!  Very cool.  Wish more of y'all were posting birds and stories in here.  Good luck to those who haven't given up on it yet.

I've been chasin' the white bass, but my attention will turn to trout shortly........


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 9, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Congrats Bandy!  Very cool.  Wish more of y'all were posting birds and stories in here.  Good luck to those who haven't given up on it yet.
> 
> I've been chasin' the white bass, but my attention will turn to trout shortly........


JB where/how do you do the white bass thing?
Ive caught a few while crappie fishing using minnows but have never actually targeted them.
Ive heard they can be a lot of fun if you can get into a school of them.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 10, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> JB where/how do you do the white bass thing?
> Ive caught a few while crappie fishing using minnows but have never actually targeted them.
> Ive heard they can be a lot of fun if you can get into a school of them.



They run up the rivers and creeks about the same time the crappie go on bed.....about this time every year.  LAst year they were a little early, this year they were a little late.  Usually, last week of MArch/first week of April. I'm not sure what resevoirs are around you, but I think there are some in Hartwell, from what I've heard, there aren't that many in lanier anymore.  I catch them coming out of Allatoona, which has tons of them.

Since you have a kayak you could prolly get into a bunch of em.  Basically, when you find them, throw a rooster tail or something similar at em.  They are a very aggressive fish and put up a very good fight.  

Honestly, you fish them in the same type of structure that you would fish for trout.  Very identical type fishing when they are in the creeks.  But the run only lasts about 3 weeks, and this one is about half over.  

If not this year, then next year we should try and get on the run.  I can only fish them from the bank in one creek that I know of they run in.  But, they will run up just about any major tributary.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They run up the rivers and creeks about the same time the crappie go on bed.....about this time every year.  LAst year they were a little early, this year they were a little late.  Usually, last week of MArch/first week of April. I'm not sure what resevoirs are around you, but I think there are some in Hartwell, from what I've heard, there aren't that many in lanier anymore.  I catch them coming out of Allatoona, which has tons of them.
> 
> Since you have a kayak you could prolly get into a bunch of em.  Basically, when you find them, throw a rooster tail or something similar at em.  They are a very aggressive fish and put up a very good fight.
> 
> ...


Good info thanks.


> If not this year, then next year we should try and get on the run.


Say the word and Im there.


> I can only fish them from the bank in one creek that I know of they run in.


Imagine how many you would catch if you BOUGHT A DARN KAYAK, Mr. Cheapskate 
Have you and the family gone camping yet in that new camper you bought instead of a kayak?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 11, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Say the word and Im there.



 



WaltL1 said:


> Imagine how many you would catch if you BOUGHT A DARN KAYAK, Mr. Cheapskate
> Have you and the family gone camping yet in that new camper you bought instead of a kayak?



  No.  It was a great idea, but we are actually talking about selling the darn thing now that we understand how limited our time is to actually camp.

This time next year I'll have a yak.  For sure.  One that has room for a small cooler......cause I'm one of them that likes to keep em and eat em.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> No.  It was a great idea, but we are actually talking about selling the darn thing now that we understand how limited our time is to actually camp.
> This time next year I'll have a yak.  For sure.  One that has room for a small cooler......cause I'm one of them that likes to keep em and eat em.


Its definitely a time commitment. I mean you don't even bother doing it unless you have at least 2 solid days in a row to devote to it. That doesn't happen near as often as one thinks it will unfortunately.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Apr 13, 2015)

bullethead said:


> Hunting with your Son is what it is all about. Congrats to both of you for your success.
> 
> What broadheads do you use?
> What gun and load did your Son use?




For turkey, I use Swhackers, and this comes after lots of trial and error.   The Swhackers allow the arrow to begin penetrating before the blades start opening.   I've had other mechanicals with blades that go all the way forward bounce off....very frustrating.    I don't think bowhunters in general like Swhackers....but for turkey they've been great for me.     Took a jake this weekend with one, too.   Was cool watching that lighted nock disappear straight into his chest and out that back!   ran 30 yards and expired.

My son uses a Ruger .22 when turkey hunting.   Very accurate.     He's taken two birds with it and called in two for friends this year.     .22 is a lot less messy that the shotgun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 13, 2015)

JB, that was me, too. Turkey opened here Saturday-I thought about going, but I went and caught some white bass and trout instead.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 13, 2015)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> For turkey, I use Swhackers, and this comes after lots of trial and error.   The Swhackers allow the arrow to begin penetrating before the blades start opening.   I've had other mechanicals with blades that go all the way forward bounce off....very frustrating.    I don't think bowhunters in general like Swhackers....but for turkey they've been great for me.     Took a jake this weekend with one, too.   Was cool watching that lighted nock disappear straight into his chest and out that back!   ran 30 yards and expired.
> 
> My son uses a Ruger .22 when turkey hunting.   Very accurate.     He's taken two birds with it and called in two for friends this year.     .22 is a lot less messy that the shotgun.


Thanks for the info


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> JB, that was me, too. Turkey opened here Saturday-I thought about going, but I went and caught some white bass and trout instead.



White bass are the main reason why I will never be a real turkey hunter


----------

